
Problem-Solving Techniques That Work for All Types of Challenges (2017) - wyclif
https://www.spencergreenberg.com/2017/06/1514/
======
troelsSteegin
I struggle with lists like this in part because they are all recall and no
situational precision, like a cavalcade of "thens" with no "ifs". That said,
I'll offer an additional technique, "waiting for the problem to go away",
which can work when damped responses are good. I guess lists like this would
benefit from "when not" as well as "when".

